

Amazon.com's journey to the cloud (video/slides) - mcodik
http://psav.mediasite.com/mediasite/Viewer/?peid=7ab95f6a5d4a479fa512270356a1e8a81d

======
mcodik
This is the closing keynote from the NY AWS Summit:
[http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/aws-summit-2011/aws-
summit-n...](http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/aws-summit-2011/aws-summit-ny/)

